
DigitalOcean Spaces - milankragujevic
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-introduction-to-digitalocean-spaces
======
ngrilly
I'm a bit surprised by the fixed fee of 5 USD/month (compared to AWS S3 and
Google Cloud Storage which have no minimum).

The documentation says nothing about durability of stored objects
(replication, etc.).

I'm wondering if there is a way to restrict delete operations to some
privileged users (for backups)?

------
wildpeaks
Is there a JSON version of this API, or is XML the only way:
[https://developers.digitalocean.com/documentation/spaces/](https://developers.digitalocean.com/documentation/spaces/)
?

------
SomeHacker44
I wonder if Arq backup will work with this one day.

~~~
pinum
Have you tested it? It might already since it apparently has an S3 compatible
interface.

